# Remote Sensor Not Working On Pioneer Plasma Model PDP-42A3HD



## iKokomo

Ok, so I have had a Pioneer Plasma Model PDP-42A3HD for a bit and the TV itself it works great and looks amazing. 
My problem is the remote sensor on the TV does not seem to work. 
The reason I say remote sensor is when I hold up the remote to a camera, you can see the IR blinking purple, so I know the remote is working.

Why does this happen? Is it a setting on the TV that got messed up, maybe a reset? 
Other than that slight problem, it works amazing!


----------

